# help with cmyk prints (mesh count, lpi, resolution)



## phazonmasterx (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I'm a new member but I've recently watched many tutorials and read many tutorials on the cmyk color process.

So for I think I'm set for creating halftones, setting lpi, and separating the image into cmyk film positive layers.

The thing I'm worrying about is whether or not my 110 mesh count silk screen can take cmyk prints. I've read a lot of posts and they recommend around 200-300 mesh count...but I really don't have the capital to buy any more screens...

Is there any way I can produce acceptable cmyk color prints using a 110 mesh count silk screen? I'm hesitating to buy the 4 gallons of ink because of the fear that it'll become a blotted mess...

I've heard of setting the lpi to 40?

Please help me!

Sincerely,

Chris Gonzales


----------



## phazonmasterx (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh and if there's any more advice I could get on the cmyk process, I'd be very, very grateful!

On a side note, I'm buying presensitized emulsion called CCI ProChem Photokure CCX...I've never used liquid emulsion before but I've seen a lot on how to apply them.

So far, I intend to apply my first emulsion in the following manner:

1) first go to a darker room, maybe my garage.
2) dump some emulsion in the scoop coater
3) drag the scoop coater across the mesh to coat a layer of emulsion...
4) leave it in an enclosed box to dry without exposing it

I'm not sure just how much emulsion is needed, how thick the emulsion has to be, or how long I have to apply it before it gets exposed with that type of emulsion...

I guess I could use some help here too...

sorry for being such a beginner, but i'm determined to learn.

PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## IMAGESEPS (Dec 28, 2007)

I dont think you will have too much luck printing CMYK on anything under a 305 mesh.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

> Is there any way I can produce acceptable cmyk color prints using a 110 mesh count silk screen? I'm hesitating to buy the 4 gallons of ink because of the fear that it'll become a blotted mess...


I dont think you will get an acceptable print using 110 mesh screens for cmyk...
I dont use anything less than 230 for cmyk.



> On a side note, I'm buying presensitized emulsion called CCI ProChem Photokure CCX...I've never used liquid emulsion before but I've seen a lot on how to apply them.
> 
> So far, I intend to apply my first emulsion in the following manner:
> 
> ...


to coat a screen...here is how I do it

1. fill scoop coater with more than you think you need(it sucks to run out in mid coat)
2.start on the shirt side , coat once
3. flip screen around , coat the squeegee side.
4. let dry in light safe room.

you dont need a thick coat ...1 thin layer on each side will do..I let my screens dry over night..which may be over kill..but at least I know they are fully dry.

Inked


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

phazonmasterx said:


> Oh and if there's any more advice I could get on the cmyk process, I'd be very, very grateful!
> 
> On a side note, I'm buying presensitized emulsion called CCI ProChem Photokure CCX...I've never used liquid emulsion before but I've seen a lot on how to apply them.
> 
> ...


I'm glad your jumping in. But is there a reason you're jumping in to probably one of the trickiest prints to acheive?

110 will not work. I try staying up in the 200's or 305's.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Rule of thumb mesh/4.5 = screen ruling


----------



## phazonmasterx (Aug 14, 2009)

i see... 

so theres absolutely no way...

sigh...


----------



## phazonmasterx (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks guys for trying though


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

There's always a way, but it ain't always best to go around the correct way. You could do your halftones with BIG dots- 25-35lpi and see if they'll hold. Print probably wont have the detail or clarity you're looking for though- 110 is too coarse for cmyk printing.


----------



## phazonmasterx (Aug 14, 2009)

i see...

so it'll look unprofessional...

or if you really wanted to say it...

crappy, haha.

thanks for the info tho.

I guess 35 will have to work for me.

i wonder if anyone has ever tried it...?

the photoshop image at 35 lpi has a considerable fuzziness to it, but i can still see the image to a certain extent.

i guess it'll have to do for now...


----------



## amp4miami (Feb 17, 2014)

I tried it a few times before I did the research and all the fine detail in the image is gone no shading or anything, I had to get 320 mesh which solved my problem immediately


----------



## scrchhrpn (Oct 2, 2013)

this video has explanation for separate CMYK, obtain halftone value using simple formula, put registration mark. i hope this video can help 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkZykTMxNXk


----------

